# 6 months old scar looks infected



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Chico got neutered 6 months ago. He licked open the scar but than is healed again with a little bit of what felt like scar tissue but the vet said it was good. I just realized that it is becoming red and feels swollen. I think it may be infected and have no idea how. I have booked an appt to see the vet tomorrow but I am concerned and was wondering if maybe I should go to the emergency clinic right away. What do you think? Here is a picture of what it looks like now.
View attachment 35297



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there an internal stitch that is starting to poke through the skin? If you gently push on it, you'd be able to feel a sharp edge under the skin if that's what it is. I've had this happen a couple times on my Chis. Basically wait for it to come through & then keep it clean...tug the stitch & trim until the entire knot comes out. By all means have him checked out by the vet because it DOES look like it's irritated & possibly infected but that is what it looks like to me.... Good luck!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks a bit irritated yes...get him cleaned and put on some antibiotic salve maybe? Get well sooon XOXO


----------



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for your help! I took Chico to the vet and he prescribed him antibiotics and steroids. I questioned the medication because I wanted to know why he was prescribing it and what was wrong. The vet said not to give him the steroids and that he was not sure what was wrong and wanted to try the antibiotics first. I am really confused I don't trust my vet anymore. It seems like he is defending himself because he performed the surgery on Chico 6 months ago. I'll keep you all posted on how he is doing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would definitely try Heather's advice. Might even get a second opinion before giving the antibiotics. It does look a little iritated and slightly infected, but applying light pressure and keeping clean might help it to heal up on its own.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

MChis said:


> Is there an internal stitch that is starting to poke through the skin? If you gently push on it, you'd be able to feel a sharp edge under the skin if that's what it is. I've had this happen a couple times on my Chis. Basically wait for it to come through & then keep it clean...tug the stitch & trim until the entire knot comes out. By all means have him checked out by the vet because it DOES look like it's irritated & possibly infected but that is what it looks like to me.... Good luck!


This happened to Nova's spay scar. My vet had me hold a warm compress on it for a few days then she came over and pulled the stitch right out. It looked exactly like the picture, and was 6 months after the spay. I would try another vet before you gave antibiotics and steroids. It seems like that is a vets answer to everything these days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I would only use a topical antibiotic salve on that, no need to have the antibiotics go true the system for that I think. Try salve first


----------

